# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  آموزش work flow

## a.maleki

با سلام
دوستان کسی آموزش work flow تو شیرپوینت را داره
ممنون میشم منبعی (فارسی) معرفی کنید

----------


## sayan

سلام به نظر من اگه میخواهی workFlow های حرفه ای تر برای شیرپوینت بنویسی از share point designer استفاده کن .
فکر میکنم کتاب های فارسی که تو بازار هست یه فصلش در این مورد صحبت کرده باشه.

این تاپیک رو هم ببین تو همین صفحه اول بیان شده شاید به کارت بیاد

----------


## amin1softco

حرفه ایی ترین و اصولی ترینش با ویژوال استادیو است و شرپوینت دیزاینرم تا یک حدودی با ویزیو می تونه یک کارایی بکنه و به نظرم راحت ترینش با nintex است . برای این سه مورد به صورت عملی به کتاب 

Manning.SharePoint.2010.Workflows.in.Action.Feb.20  11.rar
مراجعه کنید.
کتاب هم فارسی من نخوندم ولی به این منبع رجوع کنید:
   علی درجه , بیژن داعی , جمشید اسدزارده , "مرجع کامل SharePoint 2010", انتشارات ساحر ,1390
در مورد نینتکس اونقدر ویژوال هست که فک نکنم احتیاج به کتاب باشه ولی این کتاب رایگانش است http://learnnintex.com/freedl/nintex

----------


## a.maleki

سلام دوست عزیز
من این کتاب از کجا دانلود کنم "SharePoint.2010.Workflows.in.Action"
سرچ کردم لینک دانلود پیدا نکردم

----------


## mehregan

سلام
لینک کتاب را بگذارید.
برنامه nintex را کسی سراغ داره؟

ممنون

----------


## amin1softco

اینجا
این پستم خلاف قوانین سایت است....

برای نیسنتکس به سایتش مراجعه کنید و روی تریال کلیک کنید.ایمیلتونم تا یاد دارم باید غیر از یاهو و جیمیل باشه...

----------


## amirsamani

> حرفه ایی ترین و اصولی ترینش با ویژوال استادیو است و شرپوینت دیزاینرم تا یک حدودی با ویزیو می تونه یک کارایی بکنه و به نظرم راحت ترینش با nintex است . برای این سه مورد به صورت عملی به کتاب 
> 
> Manning.SharePoint.2010.Workflows.in.Action.Feb.20  11.rar
> مراجعه کنید.
> کتاب هم فارسی من نخوندم ولی به این منبع رجوع کنید:
>    علی درجه , بیژن داعی , جمشید اسدزارده , "مرجع کامل SharePoint 2010", انتشارات ساحر ,1390
> در مورد نینتکس اونقدر ویژوال هست که فک نکنم احتیاج به کتاب باشه ولی این کتاب رایگانش است http://learnnintex.com/freedl/nintex


ممنون از مطلب خوبتون

----------

